# Game 6: Kings vs. Spurs (5/5)



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (2-3) @ San Antonio Spurs (3-2)
Arco Arena, Friday May 5, 2006
6:30 PT
TV: News10, ESPN
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Kenny Thomas/Ron Artest/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Robert Horry/Tim Duncan/Bruce Bowen/Manu Ginobili/Tony Parker  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Do or die time. Game 7 here we come!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm gonna be in L.A. on Friday...hopefully I can find a TV to watch the game!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

should be fun. come on Kings don't let me down... :king:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Brad didn't play well again, Bibby didn't play well again, we got 0 production from the power forward spot again, yet we were in the game again, and Brad, Bibby, Kenny, and Shareef weren't the reason we lost that game, lack of help defense was.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kings play well and lose again. :angel:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Kings 102
Spurs 98
 i hope im wrong


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

SAC should win this one. I don't think the Spurs will be playing with 100% urgency or intensity, we should pull this out. Anything can happen in game 7, but 1st we need to get there.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Kings play well and lose again. :angel:



Better to play well and lose then to not play at all I guess.

We'll see what happens, I have faith in this team, they will leave it all out there on the court.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> SAC should win this one. I don't think the Spurs will be playing with 100% urgency or intensity, we should pull this out. Anything can happen in game 7, but 1st we need to get there.


I disagree, you don't win the championship by messing around in elimination games. TO's, lack of help D, lack of rebounding, or poor shot selection, and this will probably be a loss.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im hoping ron artest trys to do to much with some bad shot selection from the 3pt line and not moving the ball well enough


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> im hoping ron artest trys to do to much with some bad shot selection from the 3pt line and not moving the ball well enough



I hope Manu gets locked down.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KingByDefault said:


> I hope Manu gets locked down.


as long as we win


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

This is reminicent of another game 6 we have played...


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

good season guys I wish you guys luck. Forgive me King fans for being a moron, i'm just pissed my team is not in the playoffs 13 years now. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

(warriors haven't made the playoffs in well over a decade, and they obviously aren't going to any time soon)

Did I take issue with some calls? Yes. Did the Kings play well enough to deserve to win? NO. Until this team can get some sort of production from the power forward slot, this is how it is going to be. And Bibby has to adjust to the personel we have now, by which I mean stop forcing shots. Not to mention that this team still has an extremely weak bench. And unforgivable interior D. 

Congrats to the Spurs. Even though I don't like Dallas I am stil sworn to root against them though, because of their bandwagon players (Finley and NVE)- no respect left for those guys. 

Our rotation of bigmen includes two notoriously terrible defenders and K9, who, bless him, tries hard, but is badly undersized. Duncan should have done way more in this series. Maybe he is declining afterall. 

Regardless of this game, we need to bring Bonzi and Rick back. 

Brad Miller critics, you may be right afterall. That's about all I have to say about that game.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Brad Miller has played horribly as of late. His defense is still pathetic, perhaps even for his standards, and he can't hit anything if his life depended on it. He was a disappointment.

And we should definitely be getting more out of our all our big man.

Overall, it's been an underachieving season which was saved by artest. bonzi's spectacular play in the playoffs gave this team a chance to beat the defending champions but our big man and bibby did not show up to play. Still, ron artest has resurrected this team and next season looks promising.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> (warriors haven't made the playoffs in well over a decade, and they obviously aren't going to any time soon)
> 
> Did I take issue with some calls? Yes. Did the Kings play well enough to deserve to win? NO. Until this team can get some sort of production from the power forward slot, this is how it is going to be. And Bibby has to adjust to the personel we have now, by which I mean stop forcing shots. Not to mention that this team still has an extremely weak bench. And unforgivable interior D.
> 
> ...


So you think joining a team in hopes of making your dreams come true and winning a ring is lower than joining an average to lousy team with no future because you couldn't care less about winning or not, and are just in it for the money? Makes perfect scense!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The End: The Kings may be out of the playoffs, but owners are back in activist mode









Out With A Clang: Offensive miscues, Parker's excellence end Kings' season









Ailene Voisin: Tim Duncan was simply too much

Marcos Bretón: Game slips away with Artest's injury

Parker ratchets up intensity a few notches


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

ezealen said:


> So you think joining a team in hopes of making your dreams come true and winning a ring is lower than joining an average to lousy team with no future because you couldn't care less about winning or not, and are just in it for the money? Makes perfect scense!


No, they could have signed with any other team in the league and it woundn't be so. If they took a borderline championship competitor and pushed them over the top, that would be great for both sides. But bandwagoning onto the defending champs? The same team that just won a championship without you? Pathetic. Even if the Spurs do win again, they deserve no credit.


----------

